# Radio Shack to sell Dish Network



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Consumers, Satellite Television Providers Benefit From National Coverage

FORT WORTH, Texas, Feb. 19 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- RadioShack Corporation (NYSE: RSH) announced today that it will sell both DIRECTV and DISH Network, giving the company maximum national coverage in the direct-to- home satellite television (TV) business. As the sole, national retailer offering both DIRECTV and DISH Network, RadioShack will enhance its position as a leading retail destination for consumers to purchase digital satellite television services.
"Consumer relevance is critical in today's crowded retail environment, particularly in the consumer electronics sector. As the only national retailer offering consumers DIRECTV and DISH Network, we will increase our relevance in the home entertainment marketplace,"
said Leonard Roberts, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of RadioShack Corporation.
Roberts continued, "RadioShack's ubiquitous presence in every neighborhood in America and our ability to demystify technology for consumers make us the ideal national retailer to navigate customers through their satellite TV purchase," Roberts added. "Our long-term relationship with DIRECTV combined with the addition of our new
satellite TV partner, DISH Network, will place us in a stronger position to compete within the multi-channel video and data industry."
"With more than 10.7 million customers, DIRECTV is the nation's leading digital satellite television service, and we look forward to RadioShack continuing to offer consumers access to DIRECTV service nationwide," said Eddy Hartenstein, Chairman and CEO of DIRECTV, Inc.
By April, RadioShack will begin selling DISH Network products in its stores nationwide. In addition, RadioShack Installation Services will offer installation for both satellite television providers in the
future.
"This agreement allows DISH Network to build on RadioShack's reputation, household name and existing customer base," said Jim DeFranco, executive vice president at EchoStar's DISHNetwork. "DISH Network, the fastest growing satellite TV provider, is now able to offer RadioShack shoppers access to hundreds of channel choices and a strong alternative to cable TV."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

This is good news for Dish Network customers and Echostar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

If I have the urge in the middle of the day to buy a stand alone 501, I wonder if they will have that option, or will I only be able to buy a 301 standalone. 

or even worse, like sooo many places will they just have a signup sheet and the equipment will be mailed from some central location?

When my Model 4000 died, 2 years ago, I spent 1/2 the day calling all the vendors in the area who would not sell me a stand alone 4700 and when I found one I had to drive like 40 miles to get it. I guess there is always internet purchase with overnight delivery


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Rat shack carries lnb's and other things for D* now... It would be nice if that became true for E* stuff..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

So RatShack going to be selling 2 DBS services once again.  This is good marketing for E*. The only current nat'l E* retailers are Sears and Sams Club.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

I would think they would stock a few standalone receivers,switches,etc....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

This was somewhat predictable, since they are/were (been so long since I gone near RadioShack. And I know a great person who works there. But the name address and phone number to make any purchase (actually the address and phone number is just the first time because they look you up in their database) is kinda creepy. I wonder what they do with their tracking records...) selling StarBand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

I dont like them asking for name and address either. Probably something to do with marketing. I also thought it was wierd of them to sell SB systems, I mean, since they sell DirecTV why would they sell their competors (meaning E*) products/investments.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

He should get his gear into Wal-mart. Get in there like D* has, and he'll start gaining some ground big time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Lnbs for D and E are compatible so their half way there all they need are the recievers.


Unfortunetly this is a sign of a merger getting closer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Sounds like you don't support a merger... I'd love to know why (maybe in a different thread). Just curious, no judgement.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Every one knows satellite is satellite cable is cable.They both offer the same content but they are two different things. Having only 1 18" DBS Provider will stop competition and destroy innovation. Competition drives innovation.Cable has low standards my local cable company ATT doesn't care about their customers.They raised their prices 2 times last year.Dish could offer a dollar less of the price and still be considered competitive, but with another satellite competitor that dollar less could be 2 dollars less of the price.


----------

